# Making your own wax



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

After talking to Gordon and reading the great thread from Ben I decided to have a go at making my own wax. I have no idea where this will go or even if I make it to the end without burning the house down.

Here is the thread that Gordon sent and between Gordon and this thread it hasn't helped my bank account but what they hey.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=38432

I have a few bits to start experimenting with so anything could happen.

So far










In the above we have the following

T1 Carnauba wax flakes 1Kg
Parafin wax Pellets 1Kg
Candeilla wax flakes 250g
Pale yellow bees wax Pellets 1Kg
Crude Montan wax Prills 1kG

Got all that lot from Ockenden Timber,

http://www.ockenden-timber.co.uk/polishesandwaxes.htm

Not intended as an advert. If anyone else wants to get the above waxes then finding them is half the battle over.

Turpentine and some liquid parafin. I know I have parafin twice. Just wanted to find out if there is going to be any difference between pellets and liquid other than time taken to mix. Oh i also have some almond oil and walnut oil, not sure if that will help any but then again, should have fun finding out.

As soon as I get some pots to put the wax in I will make a start. They should be here later today.

Cant wait, should be fun. Oh and if there are any chemists out there screaming at me cos' I haven't the faintest idea what I am doing, well that's the idea. Learn as i go, well, should do:thumb:

Lets see where we can get or more to the point see what is in the wax and how much nuba i need.:thumb:

Just so ya know. Cost so far is about £65.

Hope you find it useful.


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm a chemist and I say go for it and have some fun


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Chemist here to ... boss would look at me funny if i turned up at work and started melting and mixing wax


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

I tried mixing purple haze with sn and bees wax. Didn't turn out nice. The reason I used them is because I thought they were cack and it was only after dom explained that I was applying it wrong. Good luck mate and let us know how u get on!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Fantastic, soon as my exams are over, I'll be ordering those bits I think!!


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

First attempt today.

25g of T1 Carnauba
25g of Bees wax
25g of parafin wax
25ml of Almond oil

First melted the bees wax down, then added the carnauba once they were mixed I added the parafin and last the almond oil. Kept stiring the mix while adding. Once all were mixed and was a nice light brown liquid it was poured in to the mould. That was then put back into the pan of water that had been heating the bowl with the wax in and left to cool.

Cooling










And the results are in:










The mix was left to cool but went solid quicker than i expected. Any way the reults were hard and wasn't a wax you could use. Though if i need a car chocking up i now have the right mix

Left the mix to rest and came back to find it had separated... kind of.



















Oh and getting the wax out of the melting pot was a real PITA.










Hope you enjoyed it so far. More to follow.

Cheers


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Chris is this all goes wrong dont blame me. Dam you have already. :lol:

you will have to source some natural oils m8. Add them to your mix and although the mixture will set up it should help it, in at least make it manageable.
Also source some solvents they are graded into 3 categorised 1 to 3. 3 being the strongest and will cure faster. Due to evaporation. It really depends on how fast you wish the wax to cure. But oils will aid in the application and also removal, of the residue.
Gordon.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Gordon, 

How can i put this, Queue Scooby Do

'If it wasn't for those pesky Scottish types and Ben who love to open their mouth about wax' 

Enjoying it so it will go on. It is fun making your own stuff. Lets see what happens in the next lot.

Stay tuned:thumb:

Oh and if i make anything worth while... Thanks for being the first volunteer:devil:


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Well had another go today.










The one on the left is

15g Nuba wax
25g Bees wax
25 ml almond oil
25ml Turps
10g Candelilla wax

It is almost about right, just got to soften it up a little more. How i do that I am not quite sure of yet. :wall:

And the one in bits is (yes you can say crap, i did)

15 Nuba wax
25 Bees wax
10g Candelilla wax
25g Parafin wax
25ml Turps

I think I will go back to wax 2 and try and refine the mix some more.


----------



## SouthernStyles (May 31, 2010)

Looks like fun! Good luck mate!


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Good luck with the experiments..... Hope yours turns into one of that wonderful success story :thumb:


----------



## outcastjack (Apr 20, 2009)

what pots are you using?


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

The post, bowls and pan are as follows

bowl : Pyrex 3 Litre Classic Bowl £5 from Sainsburys
Pan: Milk pan from Tesco £2.80
Pots: 4pack Metal pudin dish (ramekin type) £4.80 (will get right product name this weekend):thumb:

HTH


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

This is great!

Good luck with you wax creation adventures!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great idea , Scotch try to make very soft/oily carnuba wax .


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Try to make a soft oily one you say.... easier said than done atm.

Here is the next in the batch. I left this one 2 days to see how things would go. As you can see it is dry. I think i need more oil in the mix.:speechles










More to come. Trying a different tack.:thumb:

Cheers and glad your are enjoying.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

good stuff,

posts like these keep me reading for ages!

more updates please


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

That looks like autosmarts wax

View attachment 13057


try adding angel delight butterscotch to the mix


----------



## outcastjack (Apr 20, 2009)

cheers for the link to the first thread, utterly facinating i Had no idea of the origins of the RubishBoy products.

I think i really must try to have a play with making my own detailing products, it looks great fun and i love knowing how things work and what ingredients go into things. I cant wait for my holidays so I give it a crack.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Batch 6

This lot included paraffin. Didnt dry out as much. Still needed a little turps in the mix as I noticed that without it you could see the mix separating a little. It has more of a lube feel to it even though it is still quite hard for a useable wax.










After this I will only post when I make a good one or you will be board (if not already) with the same kind of pics turning up.:thumb:

Oh and if your wondering why it looks like that.... er... I droped it on the floor as I took it out the dish:wall:


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks like fun,good on you for trying this


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks like fun, I'll have to play with some of that one day ! BTW, use the macro function on your camera, the pics will be much better!


----------



## isla (Jul 27, 2009)

keep on try !!!

why you put a big % of wax ??? (Hard is the wax)


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

loving this....keep up with the posts and your results...


----------



## HemmiHonda (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm from Iceland and am thinking about making my own wax, but it seems that there is no-one here in Iceland that sells these waxes to make them so I'll probably have to order them the the site that you recommended.
Great post, keep the updates coming :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like your having some fun still M8.
Nice to see your experiment is still carrying on.
I will forward you a PM.
But not going to give you all the facts. :lol:
Gordon.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Well there is another wax in the pot setting as i type, this one looks better than the last lot by quite a way. I look forward to your pm it may provide new ways to look.

I like figuring out what is going on and this has my interest. I know your a wax guru







and damn you I will catch up, it may take a while but I will.... you cant really tell i am sitting here waving my fist in the air and have a determined look on my face can you


----------



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

fingers crossed this is the one :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Scotch any plane to add some polycharger CH2 / H2o in your wax ? maybe helps to make carnuba more softer .
or polycharger suitable for liquid product only ?


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

And the results are in....

I have a smile on my face










Added more oils this time for more lube and well you can have a look cant you...

CD test time










Spreads easy enough










and now for the 50-50










buffs of easy too. Now it is just a case of working on the other bits like durability, ease of use and is it really that water proof etc.

Still happy at this point though. More testing needed. Stay tuned:thumb:

Oh and thanks for sticking with it this far. And before anyone says anything about the pics, they are done on a really crap camera phone. Sorry


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

nicework mate trying the rubbish boys thing. i like it:thumb:. how much money do you recon you've spent so far?


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Price is on the OP and cost of the pans and puddin' dishes are in another post in this thread.

But all in about £65 ish.

Cheers


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I does take time M8.
But looks like your on the right tracks now and thinking along the right lines.
Look forward to more updates.
Gordon.


----------



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

when can we buy and whats it going to be called


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks Gordon.

I will keep going to see where I can get. It is really enjoyable making your own, you also see the Nuba % in a different light. 

I can easily say all the nuba in this is 100% carnauba and the other waxes aren't. Though if i get creative enough I think you will find that the CD was made from 100% CD. So there! Marketing men can kiss my melting pot.

Thanks for the ideas as well. Helps to think about wax in a different way. Just hope I can put it all to a good wax in the end.:thumb:

Cheers


----------



## MusicMan (May 9, 2010)

How much of oils did You put into the last mix which was layered on the cd? 

And how are things, are you making any new mixes?


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

The oils were almond and walnut both 25 ml. 

I have tried them with those numbers with parafin wax and with Pure turps and you will find if you use the turps that the wax will be dryer and no go on as well and it will start to go crumbly within a day or so.

Yes there is more in the pipeline, will be looking at wax emulsions soon.:thumb:

I will keep you posted


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

And here is the new batch, Linssed oil was added to this one.

I will let you know things get on as it is still setting, I know it is out of the mould but it is still warm.










More soon.:thumb:

Cheers

And yes it is still the crap camera Working on it


----------



## Bulgari (Mar 27, 2010)

Great work, looking forward to more updates! Cheers and best of luck to you!


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Here is that more soon I told you about.

CD test










CD 50/50










Car Test:doublesho




























Sorry but I have just got in from work (9.30 ish) and wanted to test it out on a small patch of car to see what would happen with water?? Not the best lighting for the pics. Well it is not too bad so far Now I have to wait to see if it eats through to the carpets

It is still in the area of Hard waxes but more progress has been made. 

Hope your enjoying so far.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Is that fully buffed? It looks quite oily from the pics (the darkening). No bad thing, but it will drop back if from the oils (they evaporate over time).

I wouldn't bother with wax emulsions. Far trickier to make (you'll need an emulsifier in the mix) and a red herring in performance terms. But knock yourself out if you're having fun


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

On the CD the wax was put on and then off again, just wanted to see how it spread, and it did, just glad it wasn't a lump that I couldn't use.

On the car the wax was left a little while whie I went to find a MF to buff it off with. Looked darker on the car but I wasn't in the best light. I will try and get some over the weekend. I have an old bonet that will show what it looks like. 

Have got some emulsifing stuff to play with, it is just playing. TBH i am trying to get the wax I have to dry a little quicker, I have found that using turps can either turn out ok or just drys out the next morning.

And YES, it is fun trying to make something worth while. I am not a chap with a white coat (unless you include the one that ties at the back) so this is a mess about with wax. If anything good turns up I will let ya know.

You were right about the Carnauba % thing. Really does open your eyes as to what goes in to it.:thumb:

Edit: I know about the wax oils drying out. Been chatting to Gordon about it, I am learning sooo much. 

Cheers


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

I may have some old emulsifier for you to play with. How much do you need gram wise and I'll send you a small bag? Though could be a few days before I get a chance as manically busy. I can then see how much I have and can let go. PM me your address if you need some.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the offer Dodo:thumb: I have some stuff to start playing with. 

I think with the emulsion, it will be once I have done it I will leave it at that, if you know what I mean. 

Still working on the next batch.

Cheers


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Now, this is the part where I have a really big grin on my face

After the snow foam

Beading anyone....



















After the wash with zymol auto...



















You can clearly see that it was only put on two test areas and it didn't eat the paint.:doublesho

So I know this has lasted since last time I put some on. Not sure how long it will last but I am getting there, just nice to know it has some protection from something I made. Hura.

Thanks for reading, more to follow.


----------



## Valiserian (Jan 16, 2009)

Congratulations for the results. 

Maybe you have more protection than expected, if you used paraffin in such tests. Collinite also contain paraffin :wave:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Not been on line much this weather Chris, and missed it the first time around.
Any further updates on the wax.
Gordon.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Love reading posts like this where people are making their own gear.

Awesome!

Daz.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

this is turning out to be a cracking read,we want you to play a little more


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Dont worry there is more happening. 

Gordon, would it be possible to send you a sample wax to see what you think. I have a simple mix that works ok, as you can see from the pics above (last post I think). I have some on a test bonet to see how long it lasts. (There is also a section of aquartz on the same bonet though, yes been playing) 

Please dont think I am testing/comparing my home brew against a tried and tested product. Its just that I have not used aquartz before, with the threads of people not quite getting the results they want, I thought I better have a go on a test bonet first rather than get poor results on a car.

I have tried one or two more batches but they are a little too oily, went back to the car after 5 mins and it still hadn't set. Though I will be getting a new batch out later this week.

More to come

Cheers


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes M8
No problem if you wish to send one over.
I will have a look at it and will let you know on what I think.

Just fire over a pm when you have a sample ready and I will forward you my address.
Gordon.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

And now, here is the Emulsion.... Yes thats right

Wax emulsion pics....well ok then










The dint in the top is where i put mi' finger to see if it had set yet... Opps

Spreads easy



















Dries nice

and the CD 50/50... ish.










Sorry still not got a good camera for the pics but the wax is going good:thumb:

More to play with, oh yes, there will be more


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice!

When you find a mix you are happy with I'll test it for ya!

Daz.


----------



## zedf (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow interesting read any more updates been a couple of months?


----------



## DG Cruiser (Oct 3, 2010)

good effort, well done!


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

I haven't really had time of late to get stuck in, though I do have 2-3 possible working samples. I am just trying to get some orange oil at the moment to see how that will effect the mix.

Sorry it has been soooooooo long

Glad you like it.:thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Just discovered this read, very interesting and more power to you for giving this a go! :thumb:

You must have some very shiny CD's by now


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

keep the post coming, looking forward for your outcomes.

clint.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

great read will watch this post as is very intresting how You doing this and results are great how long it last on car for now?


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

remarkable thread, looking forward to the outcomes.


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Loving this read and looking forward to more of your updates!!!


----------



## mjbchill (May 17, 2012)

Very interesting !! Did you get your orange oil ? 
And are you using any polymers ? ...... 

I'm just about to start turning the wife's kitchen in to a chem lab


----------

